# 
3    ?

----------


## ˸

,    "" .

----------


## Ice_Dog

12 .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 12 .


?

----------


## lainara

,  :
 6% - 7-10  ./
 15% - 10-15 /
 - 15-20 /

   /  ,   ,   ,      / - 3-5 /

----------

6%      + ,   .
    .
  - ,  +    .

----------

.
        .-?
  ():
1)  () -     1,5.;    40    /  ., 1  ();
2)  - () -     1,5.;    60      ., 1  ();
,  (/  ),       ,   /  /,

----------

> 3    ?





> .
>         .-?


  ,  ! 
    !
 :Abuse:

----------

